
The Tao of Gender: Feminism, feminishism, complementarity, sexism and love - penfold
http://expressiveegg.org/2017/03/29/the-tao-of-gender/
======
novia
> _[...] there is no question that women cannot think as men do and vice
> versa_

This is garbage. The tone of the article often implies that the way women
think is superior to the way men think, but none-the-less, this is sexism. As
a woman it is extremely frustrating to be continuously pigeon-holed because of
my anatomy. I'm sure it is equally frustrating for men.

> _Rather than demand a return to her own domain (e.g. to be paid and
> recognised for the ‘uneconomic’ shadow-work she had been doing), rather than
> refuse entry into the nightmarish market-economy, [...] she instead accepted
> the assumptions of the male world and began to fight for ‘equality’ and
> ‘recognition’ within it._

I have absolutely no desire to be relegated to the realm of home-keeping,
whether or not such work would be fairly compensated. No shade to those who
prefer such a lifestyle, but the choice is what is key here. To have your
experience limited is the true nightmare.

